# Hammers!



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm sure I have more than I really need, but here's a short list -

Demo- 22oz estwing

Framing- 14oz stilleto

Trim- either my 16oz estwing, or a 16oz wood handle w/straight claw

Misc- 20oz vaughn fiberglass, 20oz wood handle w/straight claw

Pictures- 10oz vaughn 

Others- estwing roofing, brick, drywall, small sledge. I like estwings :thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> What is your deal with the Douglas hammer design? I love mine, and haven't had near the handle issues you have with your Stiletto. Try it, you might even like it.


They hammer fine but the handle breakes. The I-beam is great for preventing damaged due to overstriking but the thin wood creates a really weak point. It doesn't take alot of hard wacks until it snaps like a twig. Plus the replacement handles are only available at one place in the city and stock is spotty at best.

The stiletto straight handle is weakest, then break both at the tapered part of the handel and the back of the teardrop where the hammer head goes onto the handle.

I prefer to hammer with a straight handle, but I put a curved on it because it was the only one I could get and it seems to be holding up better.


----------



## Fence (Mar 5, 2010)

22 eastwing. for framing.


----------



## Advantage Const (Mar 12, 2010)

I like the pictures of nail guns :thumbsup:
I have about 25 Hitachi framing guns, with the depth adjusters. 5 or 6 Tico Nailers. 4 Coil nailers(great for floor sheeting) and a few other random guns for random jobs, siding guns, sheetrock guns, etc etc. We're pretty large scale so sometimes the hitachi 320 series has to come out, that's what we use on those larger demo jobs, when the hammer just won't cut it!


----------



## freddieIII (Feb 23, 2010)

estwing 20 oz for installing vinyl siding or most anything else .....


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have several different hammers

14 oz stilleto, love the reach of it but hate replacing handles so i hardly use it anymore. i work in reno's and specialize in trim, only time it comes out is when framing additions

19 oz japanese nailing hammer- sold at lee valley, i love the thing it has the nail starter, a cats paw claw , good reach and amazing balance, only beef is that lee valley only carries the milled face version. switched to it from estwing 20 oz

estwing 22- milled face, only comes out for demolition and formwork. used it regularly for framing before buying the stilletto

estwing 20 oz- its what i was using when i started out, nothing special about it just gets used at home for the most part when i leave my nailbag at the jobsite over weekends

stanley antivibe- had a 22 oz milled face, broke it. it the handle would flex every time i would hit something. 

stanley fatmax extreme 20 oz- hate it, hd had them on sale for $12 so i bought one to try it out. terrible balance, the claw is to thick to actually get between boards without beating the face with another hammer


----------



## mwhafner (Oct 19, 2008)

> They hammer fine but the handle breakes. The I-beam is great for preventing damaged due to overstriking but the thin wood creates a really weak point. It doesn't take alot of hard wacks until it snaps like a twig. Plus the replacement handles are only available at one place in the city and stock is spotty at best.


I have been using mine for a couple of years, and have not really found handle breakage to be an issue at all. I have the 18oz finish model, and have only replaced the handle once. I haven't found it any more likely to break handles than most other wooden hammers. It is my "go-to", so it has seen light framing, roofing, siding, etc. I just hate to see a well designed product get a bad rap, especially from someone who doesn't use it. 

Replacements are a little hard to come by, so I bought an extra. I may make my only the next go round, as I prefer a little straighter handle.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> have been using mine for a couple of years, and have not really found handle breakage to be an issue at all. I have the 18oz *finish* model





> It is my "go-to", so it has seen *light framing*, roofing, siding, etc.


So I assume you haven't driven many concrete nails with it? I'm not trying to destroy your favorite hammer's reputation I'm just saying its a weak handle design that breaks easy. Do some serious hammering with it and let me know how it works for you.


----------



## mwhafner (Oct 19, 2008)

We will just have to agree to disagree. I was concerned about the design when I bought mine, but it has proven to be a none issue. I wouldn't say that I abuse it, but I don't baby it either. Driven plenty of 16s and 20s, without an issue. The one handle I broke was using the side nail puller.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Agreed,

The issue I have with it was due to the Douglas hammer. Two guys I worked with both bought them at the same time, paid about 100 bucks a pop because it looked tough and had the nifty golf-ball waffle head. It took less then a few weeks until one broke, then the other broke, then broke again. They upgraded to Ti-bones and have yet to break em.

I admit it is neat and innovative, but it does not offer great strength, the high price tag is the major irritant as well.


----------



## Ten Fingers (Nov 5, 2006)

vaugn 22, now that the head is worn smooth I pretty much don't hit my thumb anymore. My old one has the same shape with an orange handle, just doesn't feel as good, but the head was harder. My vaughn is a little soft for my habits. If you think i'm talking dirty get your head out of the gutter.


----------



## Advantage Const (Mar 12, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Agreed,
> 
> The issue I have with it was due to the Douglas hammer. Two guys I worked with both bought them at the same time, paid about 100 bucks a pop because it looked tough and had the nifty golf-ball waffle head. It took less then a few weeks until one broke, then the other broke, then broke again. They upgraded to Ti-bones and have yet to break em.
> 
> I admit it is neat and innovative, but it does not offer great strength, the high price tag is the major irritant as well.


I have a TIbone sitting around, and I love it, almost as much as my fiberglass handle Stiletto, but the fiberglass handle doesn't have a replaceable head, so when I wear it out, it means I need a new hammer, vs the TIbone where I can swap the head out. So compared to buying other Stilettos, in time the TIbone pays off. I used to HATE when I'd be on a job that required beating on stuff like metal and concrete with my titanium hammer. They go flat faster than steel, but for the fact it's so much easier to use, I can't go back to a steel hammer, the last time I got one for a demo, and thought it would work good, the claw of the hammer sucked, it was WAY fat, and the handle bent while I was pulling a double stud off a wall. I then had an L shaped hammer








while i was getting that picture, i noticed dead on just released a titanium hammer(for more than the stiletto tibone), has anyone used one of those?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The Ti7?

Its a steel hammer with a titanuim and carbon fiber handle filled with foam. I haven't used one but the lifetime warrenty looks attractive.

I think I read somewhere the first batch all had defective handles and snapped.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I have a TIbone sitting around, and I love it, almost as much as my fiberglass handle Stiletto,


Advantage, how is the fiberglass handle? Does it transfer shock to your arm like most other fiberglass handled hammers?

The rep for TTI told me the fiberglass transfers the most vibration and is therefore the least comfortable to use, then the wood, followed by the titanium that is the most "dead".


----------



## Advantage Const (Mar 12, 2010)

i don't think the dead on is worth the price tag... if the handle does last forever, it still would take you breaking 10 dead on steel hammers to pay for the price of that one.


----------



## Advantage Const (Mar 12, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Advantage, how is the fiberglass handle? Does it transfer shock to your arm like most other fiberglass handled hammers?
> 
> The rep for TTI told me the fiberglass transfers the most vibration and is therefore the least comfortable to use, then the wood, followed by the titanium that is the most "dead".


I've never really had a problem, and since we went from framing to all forms of construction, I've beat it on concrete, metal, and wood. It's a great hammer, it feels lighter than any of the other hammers, the only problem I have is that it flexes when I pry with it, so I back off, I don't want to break it :no:


----------

